# General Chat > General Discussion >  What is your favorite relation?

## Peter.white77

There is many relations in this world, but i want to know that what is your favorite relation?

----------


## lololopezz

I like meeting with different people and know different culture and habit.

----------


## katestone17

I have good relation with my girl friends, friends, family.

----------


## paulssmith

My favorite relation is with my father, mother and with my wife.

----------


## enriquekenn

My favorite relationship is friendship. This is one of the most pure relationship which is not having any type of condition and demands. Friends are always stand with us every time. They support us in any stages of our lives and suggest us about good or bad paths in our way of life.

----------


## LindsayWilliams30

I have good relation with every one. I do good for every one.

----------


## manojabichandani

Best relation are with Family and friends.

----------


## Prateektechnosoft

My Favorite relations are My family members and friends. They always stand with me in any situation in my life. I respect their true love and will not forgot it.

----------


## Prateektechnosoft

I am always maintag a good relationship with my family members and friends. The Most favorite relationship is me and my mom. She always support and encourage me. Then My friend, He is always stand with me. We share everything each other about studies after that work and friends.

----------


## Prateektechnosoft

My Favorite relationship with Mom. She always take care me well and encourage me in any situation. Second My friend, We share everything in our life. I m happy to friendship with him.

----------


## Roger Jack

I like this puzzling site, You truly influence it to appear to an incredible degree clear touching you are vexed. Our basic target is to be an incredible influenced work to master securing with key trust. We will fulfill this by helping our customers professionally in making the best-changed rationalities. I'm to an incredible degree grateful and to a pivotal degree awed. Absolutely this article is frustrating. Additionally, it is so delightful.

----------

